# New Armoured Ground Cricket (pic)



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I saw this in the petshop today and had to have it, I know they are few and far between and caresheets are nonexistant. Anyone kept these before? what are your experiances with them?


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

That is awesome, but gross. I think there was a thread about them on here a while a go which is worth searching for.


----------



## Cosmicbug (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow fantastic!!!! Your lucky to find one, wish I could, how much did it cost you?


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I had one once, a gravid female, i bought it before i read up on them, apparently they dont travel to well, ie in the post. The next day it was dead  Looks like you have a male there ( i think) get some ear plugs they are VERRRRRYYYY noisey so i hear. Lucky find, well done  

Read this, english at the bottom
Het houden van reuzenkrekels op Bobbybok Mysites.nl


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

They are kewl, nice u found 1


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

very nice, yeh someone on here had one. they are beasts.


----------



## Stuart C (Jun 12, 2008)

help ... I want my mummy!  thats a scary cricket!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i been trying to get some of these for ages now..there faces under a macro lens are superb.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Yes its a male, doesnt seem to have any wings yet so i assume its not fully grown, or is it? Its already eaten a slice of cucumber but not touched the locust I left for it. 
Its face is so big it doesnt need a macro lens!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I have been trying to get these too, not even online shops have come up with anything.

Not even specific dealers can help.

I might be able to get some Weta's, a group of three, for about £25, and I believe they might be related, as might what is called the Jerusalem Bug.

AFAIK, the Weta is more likely to eat vegetation and live bugs, the others are more like scavengers.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Javeo said:


> Yes its a male, doesnt seem to have any wings yet so i assume its not fully grown, or is it? Its already eaten a slice of cucumber but not touched the locust I left for it.
> Its face is so big it doesnt need a macro lens!


 where did u buy it..not sure if u have all ready said this?


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

he said a local shop , im just waiting on a price paid lmao


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

They are a ground dwelling bug, therefore, most likely no wings. You most likely have an adult, imo.

Take it this was a bit of an impulse buy...:whistling2:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Oh £15, it was a bit expensive but yea it was an impulse buy. Bought it in dartford, they only had the one and Ive never seen one for sale before.
If no wings how do the males chirp?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Rubbing of legs?


----------

